# new kitten problem



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi

i recently bought a new kitten a couple of days ago she is 9 weeks old and i also have another older kitten who is 6 months, when i first introduced them i would of thought that my older kitten would be the problem but the new addition does not like him one bit, she hisses, growls and swats at him. i do keep her in a pen with supervision when let out as she is quite small compared to my big boy and he tends to be very rough, what i would like is some tips on introducing and also will she be more friendly as she gets older?

thanks


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I have found that leaving them to their own devices tends to work well. The new kitten will be getting used to its new surroundings and it takes time for it to settle. A friend lodged with me for a while and brought her 12 week old bengal kitten with her. He HATED my cats for at least 3 days..... then all of a sudden all was well and they even shared beds and cleaned each other.
Best not to force them into anything. They will make friend when they are ready usually. 
Though i have to say ..... i am no expert by any means and im sure others on here will have great advice too 

Good luck!


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi, thanks for your reply. it seems to be getting worse i think my boy wants to hurt her maybe his jealous? guess i'll have to wait it out


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Dont be too over protective though - let them scrap it out if need be (as long as they not seriously hurting each other)
My kittens used to fight something terrible - they actually alot tougher than you think and often this allows them to find their order.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The best way is let your kitten sleep on a blanket and then put the blanket in the older cats bed (transferring the kittens sent) each time you stroke one of the cats then do the same to the other again (transferring sent)
This will help the cats relax don't worry they will settle down and become good pals! it's early days yet within a week you will see a massif change


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi and thanks for replies

i will try that thanks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Any joy yet??


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

how they doing?????


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

well she is better with him but he is biting her, i dont think its playing coz he has a violent look in his eye. could i have a kitty killer on my hands??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No But you could have a horny adolescent on your hands and her tailThough she is too young , he doesn't know or care as not unlike most adolescents he isn't thinking with his head upstairs-probably not thinking full stop-just acting on natural instinctMaybe think about neutering him or he may start spraying which can lead to all kinds of unnecessary and frustrating problemsWhat are their names Khadija and any pics to post for us lot-please


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hiya!
I had the same problem when I got my Ragdoll about 6/7 weeks ago. It took two weeks. From the pair of them growling at each from opposites sides of the room. To being put in the same box for a three hour car journey. Let them scrap, but seperate them if they start being really noisey.
I found my original kitten would wait for me to go to bed, wait till I turned the lights out and he would pounce on Freija. I would put whichever of them started the fight in their box if it got out of hand and 9 times out of 10 it was Icky. Also when I went out, I would take it turns putting one of them in their box. So Freija could explore her surroundings safely but then Icky wouldn't feel put out. There was one side of the room Icky would go skitz at if Frieja went anywhere hear. But once she had wandered round there freely and put her scent over it, he stopped bothering.
I'm nowhere near expert at this. As these are my first two cats. But I thought everything was doomed and it sorted itself out quite nicely. Now they won't be out of eyesight of one another.
X


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

khadijah85 said:


> hi
> 
> i recently bought a new kitten a couple of days ago she is 9 weeks old and i also have another older kitten who is 6 months, when i first introduced them i would of thought that my older kitten would be the problem but the new addition does not like him one bit, she hisses, growls and swats at him. i do keep her in a pen with supervision when let out as she is quite small compared to my big boy and he tends to be very rough, what i would like is some tips on introducing and also will she be more friendly as she gets older?
> 
> thanks


I got my cat Toby as a kitten and he settled in well. I gave him my favourite teddy I got of my gran. Feel free to write to me if you need help. I have had problems on another thread with people bullying me but I'm here to help you.
Danielle.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I doubt you will get a reply from the OP, the post was made Jan 2008, this is an old thread.


----------

